# Nicht eng anliegene Radhose in Onlineshops ?



## telefix (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche lange Fahrradhosen. Aber ich hab eine totale Abneigung gegen eng anliegene Hosen, ich weiß die sind superpraktisch (hab sie schon benutzt). Aber ich habe schon Alternativen von Goretex gesehen, wo ich aber über den Preis wirklich schlucken muss!

Kennt jemand Alternativen ? Möchte diesen Winter nicht wirklich wieder inaktiv sein, weil ich das letzte halbe Jahr kaum aktiv war.

Auf Saisonkleidung fahr ich nicht ab. Sie muss schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur Zweckmässig sein.

Sowas nicht!


----------



## InSanE888 (27. Dezember 2006)

Wie wär s mit sowas?




68Eus bei BPO

oder sowas hab ich auch 




für 139Eus ne saugeile Hose!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barti77 (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

versuch doch mal ne weite Jeans. Zu Not kannst  Du dann noch ne kurze Radhose drunter ziehen.


----------



## Michael Night (27. Dezember 2006)

Die Hosen von Adidas und JeanTex kann ich empfehlen! Die sind -je nach Model- günstig, und durchdacht!


----------



## Helgefan (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ich hab mir eine Hose von Pearl Izumi bei bobshop.de gekauft, ohne Einsatz. Ein Bild kann ich leider nicht verlinken.

Der Preis geht mit 89,90 Euro noch in Ordnung. Über den Laden kann ich nichts negatives berichten, Umtausch ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## black soul (29. Dezember 2006)

gore hosen sind teuer, das stimmt, aber die qualitÃ¤t rechtfertigt den preis. ich hab ne lange von gore seit 2 jahren beinahe tÃ¤glich an. hat 119 â¬ gekostet. ist immer noch top und hat auch schon einige stÃ¼rze hinter sich. knie und o-schenkel abschÃ¼rfungen--hose ganz geblieben.   was will ich mehr fÃ¼rs geld?


----------



## enasnI (30. Dezember 2006)

Die engen Hosen sind wirklich praktischer und Du bist einfach nur zu homophob, diese zu tragen. Mein Gott, dann sieht man in den Augen mancher Nicht-Radler halt ein wenig schwul aus, aber wen stört das schon? Die Funktion zählt und weite Hosen nerven beim Fahren einfach viel mehr als eine gute enge.

Ich fahre eine "Am Fib" von Pearl Izumi. Super Teil.





Die hat keinen Einsatz und ich ziehe sie auch zum Laufen an. Wenn ich Rennrad oder MTB fahre ziehe ich eine kurze Radhose drunter.



Helgefan schrieb:


> Ein Bild kann ich leider nicht verlinken.








Sieht eigentlich ganz ok aus, immerhin nicht so weit wie eine FR-Hose. Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie so warm wie eine enge Winterhose ist.


----------



## tvaellen (30. Dezember 2006)

Hier wurde das Thema unlängst schon umfassend erörtert
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247615&highlight=Ballet*

Mir konnte zwar noch keiner die Vorteile langer, weiter Hosen vermitteln -von Stadtfahrten mal abgesehen. Aber ich habe auch genügend Selbstbewußtsein, um über dumme Sprüche hinwegzuhören und  muss sie ja auch nicht tragen


----------



## S.M.F. (2. Januar 2007)

enasnI schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also bis 3-5° runter ist die Hose (ohne was drunter) warm genug. Wenn es kälter wird ziehe ich immer eine lange Unterhose oder ganz einfach Beinlinge drunter. Auf jeden Fall ist die Hose sehr winddicht. Allerdings sind an den Knien (verdeckte) Belüftungsschlitze, durch die es manchmal etwas "reinzieht".

Mir frieren eher die Hände und die Füße ein bevor es mir an den Beinen zu kühl wird.

Das praktische an nicht eng anliegenden Radhosen ist halt, daß man noch was drunter ziehen kann, was bei eng anliegenden oft nicht möglich ist. Außerdem wärmt die Luftschicht die innen noch Platz hat, zusätzlich.


----------



## enasnI (4. Januar 2007)

S.M.F. schrieb:


> Das praktische an nicht eng anliegenden Radhosen ist halt, daß man noch was drunter ziehen kann, was bei eng anliegenden oft nicht möglich ist. Außerdem wärmt die Luftschicht die innen noch Platz hat, zusätzlich.



Also ich kann bei meiner Pearl Izumi, wie gesagt, ohne Probleme eine Radhose drunterziehen und wenn es richtig kalt wird zur Not auch noch Beinlinge.


----------



## tjp (4. Januar 2007)

telefix schrieb:


> Aber ich habe schon Alternativen von Goretex gesehen, wo ich aber über den Preis wirklich schlucken muss!


Wie das? Die sind doch gar nicht von Assos!

Von Gonso gibt es auch weitere Hosen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RUNNER-FAHRER (7. Januar 2007)

gibt es auch weite kurze hosen 
bin auch total alergisch dagegen wenn das so eng ander haut anliegt


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Januar 2007)

Ich hab immer so eine eng anliegende Hose drunter und drüber eine kurze, weite Hose. Letztere ist keine Bikehose. Für ganz kaltes Wetter ziehe ich eine lange Polyesterhose drüber, die man per Reißverschluß kürzen kann. Ist sehr praktisch wenn man morgens wenns kälter ist losfährt und dann später umrüsten kann auf kurze Hose .


----------



## Boombe (7. Januar 2007)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Hier wurde das Thema unlängst schon umfassend erörtert
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247615&highlight=Ballet*
> 
> Mir konnte zwar noch keiner die Vorteile langer, weiter Hosen vermitteln -von Stadtfahrten mal abgesehen. Aber ich habe auch genügend Selbstbewußtsein, um über dumme Sprüche hinwegzuhören und  muss sie ja auch nicht tragen



sorry, aber 95% von dem thread kannste ma gepflegt inne tonne klopfn- so viel hirnfreie antworten gibts sonst in (fast) keinem thread. wieso muss man sich immer und überall rechtfertigen, wenn man die engen hosen nicht mag?


----------



## AngryApe (7. Januar 2007)

ich bin 40 000 km ohne radlerhosen gefahren und diesen herbst wars mir dann einfach zu blöd, mit dem hosenbein in die kette zu geraten, lange unterhosen drunter die verrutschen, schlechter feuchtigkeitstransport, einschränkungen in schwierigem gelände (z.b. kurz mal hintern sattel gehen) gerissene hosennäte(normale hosen sind für die spezielle belasung einfach nicht wirklich optimiert) usw...

ich musste mich echt überwinden mich in so eine pellwurst zu quetschen, und ich mag die optik bis heute nicht, aber mittlerweile ist mir das ziemlich schnurz, weil es sich mit einfach um 150% angenehmer fährt 

das hilft dir bei der hosensuche auch nicht weiter, ich wollt das nur mal loswerden, da ich auch jahrelang zu den radhosenverweigerern gehörte


----------



## AntiDauerzocker (7. Januar 2007)

@Boombe: Noch nie im KTWR gewesen? Dort kann man nicht nur 95% eines Threads in die Tonne klopfen, sondern gleich alles löschen, weil es eigentlich schon ab der dritten Antwort schon Offtopic ist und den Weg zu Ontopic meistens nicht wieder zurück findet.


----------



## tjp (7. Januar 2007)

Boombe schrieb:


> wieso muss man sich immer und überall rechtfertigen, wenn man die engen hosen nicht mag?


Bei _der_ Frage zu Anfang des Threads braucht man sich darüber wohl nicht zu wundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boombe (8. Januar 2007)

ich hab mir heut bei karstadt auch die pearl izumi (alpine pant, siehe bild oben) geholt- passt super! konnte sie leider noch nich testen, da mir noch n paar andere komponenten fehlen (ich bin gerade erst dabei, wintersachen anzuschaffn).


----------

